# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting 1 P.M. March 17, 2018



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

A DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting will be held on Saturday March 17th from 1-3 P.M. at Odyssey Pets in Dallas located at 14999 Preston Road, Suite 400a. The meeting will be co-hosted by the.fred.pit (Robert). 
Robert has been talking with Chase at Odyssey Pets and they will be giving a 20% discount to all members on livestock on that day. They also plan to stock up on plants for the meeting. Chase is talking to the owner about providing an aquarium for us to do an aquascaping demo. Information will be passed on as it is received.
The 2018 $20 annual membership is now due and is payable at the meeting or through paypal to Treasurer Mike Herod (Crownman). Drawings for door prizes and the plant swap will be held at the end of the meeting and both are limited to DFW-APC members. Please bring drinks or a snack to share and be sure to sign in when you arrive as the numbered signature sheet will be used to award door prizes. 
DFW-APC members will receive an email with meeting details. For others wishing to attend please feel free to show up and attend the meeting or contact bsboust or Crownman for more details.

Brad Boustead (bsboust) 
Secretary: DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## bradquade (Jan 18, 2018)

Anyone going to the meeting have any endlers they're looking to get rid of? I'm looking for something small and colorful to put in one of my high tech tanks.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I got rid of most of mine at the last meeting but I still have a few in one of my high tech tanks. I will try to catch them and bring you what I can.


----------



## MsFishNerd1970 (Mar 16, 2018)

Bradquade, Randy Bartlett has hundreds of very nice Endlers. I don't know if he's signed up here, but I think he joined when I did at the Jan meeting. Do you want me to FB message him?

Marie


----------



## MsFishNerd1970 (Mar 16, 2018)

Since I'm still very much a newbie, I don't have more than a couple of sandwich baggies of trimmings to put on the swap table, but I am bringing two trios of guppies and homemade cookies. 

I was wondering if I should bring the odd branches I have lying around? They are just found pieces, but they might be useful to somebody. My 20yo daughter said if I bring them, I should get there early and sneak them onto the table before somebody sees me bringing them in. eep:

Also, if anybody has some corkscrew, jungle, or Italian Val they could part with that would be great. 

Marie


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

bradquade, I have a bunch of expectant female tiger endlers. My angelfish eat most of the males since they are smaller and more colorful. If you see this and are interested, let me know before 11:30 tomorrow.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm looking for live daphnia if anyone has some...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry, I'm not going to make it today--spring is the crazy season in my business.


----------

